# Recommend something to can on besides my stove.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I just got a new electric stove because I killed the burners on the old stove canning. I don't think the burners are made for that kind of weight.
What could I use to can on instead. Anyone buy a heavy duty hot plate that they use for canning? If so what kind and where did you get it? I'd rather have some thing I could use inside my kitchen where there AC is.
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Search this forum for posts by "Macybaby". She posted pics of a hotplate she uses for canning.


----------



## wrightnidaho (Feb 3, 2008)

I use what I consider to be a perfect set-up. I have a dual burner camp chef that is propane fired. The BTU's are hotter than my kitchen stove. I can run two large canners or two water baths at the same time. I set it up outside so that it doesn't heat the house during the hot summer months. This was my second canning season to use this set up....I'm sold.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I, too, have the camp chef duel burner and like it. I have only tried to pressure can on it once and that didn't work too well (always has done a great job on water bath). It was a windy day and the burner is out in the wind, so that may have been the issue. I just couldn't keep the pressure constant - I use weights not the gauge to keep pressure. It would be over "rocking" so I'd adjust the heat, then it would be barely rocking....almost non-existent. I may just try it again in another location or a less windy day ( I hadn't thought about the wind until after I started). But since the majority of the canning I do in the heat of summer is water bath, I'm not too worried about it. My stove has no problem with the weight of full caners on it, so I can do meat and beans in the cooler months.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is my hotplate. it is called a Portable Range, made by Cadco. 

Hotplate

I bought the 220 unit and made DH run a line for it (we were remodeling the kitchen anyway).

Here's a pic with the AA on the hotplate and the Presto on the stove.










But the kitchen looks more like this now (still not done though).










But for serious canning sessions, I move to the summer kitchen. I love this setup - the mess stays out of the house!










The coil cooktop is under the wooden cover the canner is setting on. 










Cathy


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I use a double burner propane fueled camp stove like the one in the link below. It sits outside my kitchen door on the back porch, so a big side benefit is that all the heat is outside. It worked great and quickly too for canning last Summer.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200317038_200317038


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

That is a very nice set up Macybaby! I don't have a place in my kitchen to run another 220 line tho. 
I went with a propane fish cooker. It was about $60.00 at Atwoods. It holds the canner fine and gets quite hot!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

My most recent Presto came with an admonition to not use propane heat like from turkey fryers. I'd sure like to know why! If you can put it someplace where there are no drafts to cause fluctuations in the flame and therefore the temperature, I can't see the problem.

Macybaby, your setup is awesome! I'm so glad you posted pics; it gives me loads of ideas. Thanks!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

If the heat is turned all the way up it does get MUCH hotter than the stove in the kitchen. I just kept mine turned down and gradully increased the heat until I got a good boil. If the heat was turned all the way up, it would probably boil dry in a short period of time.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Macybaby, is that an AA 921 there in the pic? I have never put 9 pints in one before....always only seven.


----------

